# Morgen etwas die Daumen drücken..



## StefanB (4. Mai 2009)

Hallöle zusammen,

drückt mir morgen bitte etwas die Daumen, denn morgen ist schriftliche Abschlussprüfung angesagt *bibber*


So, nu verschwinde ich wieder in der Versenkung und lerne weiter...


Viele liebe Grüße,

Stefan


----------



## Inken (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Morgen etwas die Daumen drücken..*

Hallo Stefan!

Aber sicher! Ich drück' dir alles was ich hab! 
Wird schon schiefgehen!


----------



## Digicat (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Morgen etwas die Daumen drücken..*

Wird schon schiefgehen 

Ich wünsche Dir alles Gute, du schaffst es


----------



## Koi-Uwe (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Morgen etwas die Daumen drücken..*

Da drücke ich doch mal mit 

Abschlussprüfung ? Ähhh in was denn ? Teichbau ?


----------



## axel (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Morgen etwas die Daumen drücken..*

Ich drücke auch 
Beide Daumen.

lg
axel


----------



## Conny (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Morgen etwas die Daumen drücken..*

Hallo Stefan,

Du schaffst das schon : Ich drücke auch einen Daumen


----------



## Annett (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Morgen etwas die Daumen drücken..*

Hallo Stefan.

Und ich drück Dir vor allem die grünen Daumen.
:gdaumen :gdaumen

Denke, die kannst Du am meisten gebrauchen. 




Und lass mal wieder was von Dir hören, Du Pflanzennarr.


----------



## Vera44 (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Morgen etwas die Daumen drücken..*

Viel Glück!


----------



## Joachim (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Morgen etwas die Daumen drücken..*

Jawoll, viel Glück auch vom Techniker! 

Wie gehts eigentlich deiner Ente?


----------



## elkop (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Morgen etwas die Daumen drücken..*

positiv denken, wird schon schief gehn.


----------



## inge50 (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Morgen etwas die Daumen drücken..*

Hallo Stefan,

ich drück dir auch die Daumen :gdaumen:gdaumen

Du schaffst das!!

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## Dr.J (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Morgen etwas die Daumen drücken..*

Hallo Stefan,

drücke dir alle zur Verfügung stehenden Daumen, Zehen,...... Viel Erfolg.


----------



## Eugen (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Morgen etwas die Daumen drücken..*

Hoi Ente,
ich drück auch mal mit.


----------



## Dodi (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Morgen etwas die Daumen drücken..*

Hallo Stefan,

bin grad erst wieder online und drück Dir jetzt die Daumen! 
Bist ja wahrscheinlich grad dabei und meine Gedanken sind bei Dir.

Viel Erfolg!!!!! :beeten


----------



## Doris (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Morgen etwas die Daumen drücken..*

Hallo Stefan

Toi Toi Toi *Daumendrück*:gdaumen:gdaumen


Und nun geh ich schlafen.... und drücke weiter Daumen ​


----------



## StefanB (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Morgen etwas die Daumen drücken..*

Moin Moin,


viel Dank fürs Daumen drücken!

Soweit hat alles geklappt, jetzt heisst es nur noch abwarten, obs auch alles richtig war^^

Aber das erfahre ich erst bei der praktischen Prüfung Ende Juni..


Viele Grüße und bis denne,

Stefan


----------



## Heilerin (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Morgen etwas die Daumen drücken..*

Auch ich DDDDDDRRRRRRÜÜÜÜCCKKK!!!


----------



## Doris (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Morgen etwas die Daumen drücken..*

Hi Stefan

Na siehste...

Wenns dann  soweit ist, sagste ja wohl  Bescheid, dass wir wieder unsere Daumen blau drücken können, oder?
​


----------

